# Mutt Finder



## Zoey's Mommy (Mar 3, 2012)

This showed up on my FB feed from one of the rescues I "like." It's a dream dog mutt finder. I don't know about the rest of your guys, but I DO love my mutt!

Maybe this would be a nice sticky for other folks looking for that one special Mutt. 

http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/peaceforpawsohio.html


----------



## Averyismypei (May 24, 2010)

Mutts are great! You rarely find 2 that look alike, even from the same litter. And they can be so sweet and loving as any purebred. I've had mutts and purebred and I love them all!


----------



## hamandeggs (Aug 11, 2011)

I don't think that's necessarily useful for people outside Ohio, but it's a great program! The rescue where we adopted Biscuit has a "matchmaking" program that sounds similar - if you know you want something specific, they ask their shelter partners in rural NC and SC to keep an eye out.


----------



## Zoey's Mommy (Mar 3, 2012)

hamandeggs said:


> I don't think that's necessarily useful for people outside Ohio, but it's a great program! The rescue where we adopted Biscuit has a "matchmaking" program that sounds similar - if you know you want something specific, they ask their shelter partners in rural NC and SC to keep an eye out.


true, but maybe some Rescue folks outside Ohio will see it, and suggest it to their rescue too.


----------

